# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  مرحباً بالكابتن الوقور الأمير ( أمير دامر)

## مرهف

*رحبوا معي بالاخ الغالي والفارس المغوار 
كابتن نادي المريخ السابق اللاعب الخلوق
أمير دامر
اهلا الامير
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلاً
...

*

----------


## الصادق

*مرحبا بفارس المريخ الفتى الأسمر أمير دامر وأرجو من إدارة المنبر أن تكلفه بواجب ثابت يتمثل فى :
1. توجيه نصائح لدفاع المريخ قبل كل مباراة .
2. تقييم تفصيلى لأداء خط الدفاع بعد كل مباراة .
 بذلك يمكن تحقيق الفائدةالمرجوة  من خبرة اللاعب الخلوق أمير دامر ويدعم تواصله باحبائه لاعبى المريخ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلا وسهلا باسد الدميره
حللت علينا اهلا ونزلت على قلوبنا سهلا يارائع

*

----------


## الرايقة

*مرحب وياهلا بالرائع امير دامر
ازدادت الدنيا بهجة ومسرة
*

----------


## musab aljak

*مرحبا بتمساح الدميرة بيننا

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حباب الخلوق امير دامر شرفت أونلاين
*

----------


## ود من الله

*اهلا وسهلا باسد الدميره الما بكتلو سلاح 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مرحبا امير الدفاع نتمنى ان نراك مشاركا معنا في منبر الصفوة 
*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*مرحبتيين حباب فارس الحوبات 
*

----------


## سامرين

*مرحبا بأمير المدافعين كابتن امير دامر 
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*منور يا كابتن يا رائع 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مرحب حبابك عشرة امير الدفاع

*

----------


## كدكول

*مرحبتين حبابك تمساح الدميره
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*امير يا امير
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*حباب تمساح الدميره
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*اهلا وسهلا نورت المنتدى

*

----------


## ابولين

*حباب دامر صخرة 
دفاع سودان المريخ
وصقور الجديان 
نتمني ان  يطيب لك المقام 
بيننا في اون لاين منبر الصفوة
*

----------


## كسباوى

*مرحبا بالقائد الخلوق الرقم نورت ديار الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*حبابو ... حبابو
حبـاب تمساح الدميرة
أمير الدفاع
وسد المريخ

مرحبتين حبابك ياصفوة بيــن الصفوة
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مرحبيك ياكابتن ومنور المنبر
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهلا وسهلا بك ي امير دامر ومحللا لاوضاع الدفاع في كل المباريات القادمة ان امكن ذلك
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*
*

----------


## najma

*الف الف مرحب بيك يا كابتن امير

في انتظار مشاركاتك يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مرحب بالفارس المغوار امير دامر نورت المنبر وتشرفنا بك
*

----------


## ام ريتا

*مرحبتين امير دامر 
منووووور 
*

----------


## zahababeker

*يا الف مرحب كابتن امير . جيتا جيتو حبابكم عشرة قنبو طولا  
*

----------


## midris3

*الرائع امير الدامر .. حبابك عشرة والبيت بيت الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ودادنتود

*مرحبتين حبابك كلما ازكرك ازكر الغيره والحماس القتالي يديك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*ي مراااااااااااحب ي كابتن 
حبابك الف
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*مرحبتين حبابك امير الدميره
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مرحبا بالكابتن الخلوق أمير الدفاع و المدافعين
*

----------


## Deimos

*حبابك ما غريب الدار ... نورت المنبر يا كابتن وفي إنتظار مشاركاتك ...

*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*مرحبا بالكابتن الخلوق أمير دامر



الزول دا دق الباب ورجع ولا شنو
*

----------


## العكادي

*ألف مليون حباب فارس الميدان والجندي المجهول ....... الوفي ..... الغيور ....... الشجاع ....... الدرغام ...

أمير الدفاع وحامي حمي الأحمر الوهاج......
*

----------


## hamdi73

*ألف مرحب بيك الفارس المغوار أمير دامر .

*

----------

